# Cherry Lidded Vessel



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

This is my first turning in awhile. I didn't know what this was going to be when I put this 5 x 7 chunk of cherry on the lathe. After roughing it round I went for a hollowed vessel. Quite a chore hollowing it with nothing but scrapers. Decided to make a walnut lid with a finial on it. Not sure I like the lid but overall I am happy with it. One of my better pieces I think and my first real hollow form. About 4 1/4 inches at it's widest and 9 inches tall with the finial. 

Thanks for looking!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Very NICE    ,I think I like it more without the lid 

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Corey,

Very NICE... Pretty...

Can you show us the router jigs you used to make it?  

C O O L...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. Bob, I do as well. Lids a little clunky and Christmas treeish. Joe, all the jigs are round  

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey POP I want to see that too 

ROUTER JIGS 

Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Corey, I will be quite happy to have my ashes kept in such a beautiful container when the time comes. Lovely work. Harry


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you Harry, I appreciate it. We will hope that don't happen any time soon!! 

corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Corey. You did a fine job, not having a hollowing tool. Looks like it was done with one.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*cherry chunk*



challagan said:


> This is my first turning in awhile. I didn't know what this was going to be when I put this 5 x 7 chunk of cherry on the lathe. After roughing it round I went for a hollowed vessel. Quite a chore hollowing it with nothing but scrapers. Decided to make a walnut lid with a finial on it. Not sure I like the lid but overall I am happy with it. One of my better pieces I think and my first real hollow form. About 4 1/4 inches at it's widest and 9 inches tall with the finial.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Corey


very nice job on turnning I like to see turnning's I have the delta leath but I guess my intrest's are in other wood item's I will post a couple of mine Very simple


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Lovely job Corey. I like the delicate work on the finial. Don't know about 'Xmas Tree-ish'. It looks kinda oriental to me - neat.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Del & Geordie, I appreciate it!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Buddy for just using scrapers you did a awesome job. I really like the form and finish all the way around. Beautiful job.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Corey, the more that I think about you're beautiful vase made without the aid of deep turning tools, the more pressing it becomes to ask the question: did you enter from BOTH ends and then fit a bottom.
I also know that Joe has a propensity for the band-saw, also for using timber sparingly so I thought that his method of making a similar vase would be to cut out the centre on the band-saw,which could subsequently be re-turned into perhaps a skittle or candlestick and the outside also cut on the band-saw.
My cheek is now beginning to hurt so I shall remove my tongue.
I have an odd feeling that Joe might, just for the hell of it, make a vase as described!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Corey,

As I already told you, that is a magnificiet work and to achieve what you did with the tools used is even a greater feat. I like the top especially the contrasting woods. If you feel it is too treeish, you may want to consider a flat top with a broad rounded rise, but I would stay with the contrrasting wood choice.

Excellent job my friend!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. Harry, no I did not enter from both ends. That would make holding the piece on the lathe somewhat difficult. I have no band saw in my shop. One of the things about turning something like this, it can be fairly wasteful.... which I don't like but the projects are usually pretty quick start to finish. Let me correct something.... first drilled into it with a drill chuck in the tail stock holding a 1 inch Forstener then hollowed it out. Still quite a chore even with the whole bored into it. I should do a photo sequence thing once of these days on how to turn one of these or a small turned box.

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to a photo-shoot Corey, you're pen container has made me wonder if I should put routing to one side for a while and get myself a lathe.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry, hope all is well in Oz land today! I like to make boxes, I have a small shop and that works well with my shop. I wanted to augment my box making with pens, letter openers and that kind of thing. When I get tired of one I do the other. The lathe is good for a quick project that at least on a mini lathe the projects I post can be finished in just a day usually. Mine is a mini lathe and they are fairly cheap. Mine cost 159.00 from Penn State Industries (PSI) but that just get's you in the door! I have spent much more than that on turning tools, chucks, pen kits ( you don't have to turn pens and it can get expensive). Anyway, just a few thoughts. Some of my turnings in my gallery and some lathe shots:

http://woodenstuff.photosite.com/


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've just spent some time perusing you're photosite Corey and what can one say but WOW. The small square box seems to be made from solid, is this so?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey thanks Harry, I appreciate that. Not sure which one you are referring to, but I assume a flat work box. Not quite sure what you mean from solid. They are all made from solid hardwood and no plywoods. Maybe the little Oak with walnut one that is made from oak and walnut boards glued up and then scrolled sawed out. I don't think I will ever make anymore of those... to much waste... and if I did I would template route it I think. Thanks again Harry!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes Corey, I meant the little square Walnut and Oak one, I can't see any sign of corner joints so thought that it may have been made on the lathe in a similar way that many years ago I made a square four way tool post as per photo.

I had to edit this post as I forgot to upload the photo.H


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Corey, the more that I think about you're beautiful vase made without the aid of deep turning tools, the more pressing it becomes to ask the question: did you enter from BOTH ends and then fit a bottom.
> *I also know that Joe has a propensity for the band-saw,* also for using timber sparingly so I thought that his method of making a similar vase would be to cut out the centre on the band-saw,which could subsequently be re-turned into perhaps a skittle or candlestick and the outside also cut on the band-saw.
> My cheek is now beginning to hurt so I shall remove my tongue.
> *I have an odd feeling that Joe might,* just for the hell of it, make a vase as described!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Harry, if you remember, you were making a rectangular box, where I "suggested" that it would possibly be safer and easier on the equipment, to cut the outside of the box with a band saw, then clean it up with a router... you didn't care for that suggestion... OK... *End of subject.*   

In this case, if I were to use any saw, it would be knocking off the corner edges at 45* to make it a little easier on the lathe (then cut the strips up for possible glue blocks)... And I would probably use a band saw to do it.
That's all... *End of subject.* I will now take my toungue out of my cheek...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

TOUCHE Joe. It's all good fun, we don't want things to be too serious on this forum do we?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> TOUCHE Joe. It's all good fun, we don't want things to be too serious on this forum do we?


OK Harry... I really couldn't tell... 
I thought the subject had been DROPPED.

Beings you like that router jig and guides... 
...how would make a vessel like this with it? 
Surely, there must be a way...

Oh, I could do all of the outside turning... 
...then just get an auger and take care of the inside!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry, checking in fromthe road. That square oak and walnut box and the oval oak and walnut boxes are called scroll sawn boxes. The only ones I have made. They turned out pretty nice I think but I don't think I will ever do that again. You glue up the oak and cut our the interior on the scroll saw, both the square and the oval. You then sand the inside and glue on the bottom and cut the outside profile on the scroll saw, same for the lids. Sand the outside and finish. I just didn't care for that process. If I did anything like that again I would do it your way Harry. 

In fact I am thinking about doing my first template project. The pencil cup I made I want to take some mahogany and route out a circle for the cut to fit in and a nice square for a message pad and a little dished area for paper clips. How about that Harry, you got me thinking template routing! Have a good one!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Corey, I do hope that Tom takes the occasional peep and sees what you just said about attempting to use template guides. I think that you will be pleasantly surprised and he get a sense of deep satisfaction.
I'm giving serious thought to allowing sawdust onto my metal lathe so that I can attempt to turn a small square or rectangular box similar to the one you made on the scroll saw.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It is possible to "turn" projects on a router table. "The new router handbook" by Patrick Spielman features a tilting router table and shows a set of chess men made with a single cutter. Using a bit extender would allow you to "turn" a bud vase.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> It is possible to "turn" projects on a router table. "The new router handbook" by Patrick Spielman features a tilting router table and shows a set of chess men made with a single cutter. Using a bit extender would allow you to "turn" a bud vase.


I remember something like that some time ago... forgot all about it!!

But, don't you think the use of the "extender" might be a little unsafe?  

I just might have that book... will have to check...

OK, let's see more Router Turning projects... OK?


----------

